# Won 35 Bucks at the Cock Fights



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Well I attended my first cock fight.

It was a interesting event witnessing local culture that I never saw before. These guys get pretty passionate. 

There was lots of money floating around because everyone was flush with their annual December bonus checks. As the night wore on the beer and rum and some local homemade fire water flowed freely.

There were lots of roosters. It got pretty gruesome. They brought the big guns out towards the end.

For Mike Suttle - I didn't bet on the ones with the most scars. The bet with the guys I went with. They seemed to know who raised the best fighters. \\/

That will probably be the last time I go although that homemade hootch was pretty darn good.


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

is that anything like a mexican pony show?


----------



## Mo Earle (Mar 1, 2008)

hey Lee, just curious- are the injured birds treated for their injuries, or put down, or do the birds fight to the death of the other bird?...are the 'champions" well cared for....

I saw Bullfighting in Spain, hated that too, but understand these are both "sports" of that particular culture- it is something I wouldn't support- but interested in understanding and in not trying to be judgemental of it,
I am glad Cockfighting is illegal in Fla.-


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Mo Earle said:


> hey Lee, just curious- are the injured birds treated for their injuries, or put down, or do the birds fight to the death of the other bird?...are the 'champions" well cared for....
> 
> I saw Bullfighting in Spain, hated that too, but understand these are both "sports" of that particular culture- it is something I wouldn't support- but interested in understanding and in not trying to be judgemental of it,
> I am glad Cockfighting is illegal in Fla.-



Keep in mind that I only went to one of these. It all depended on how the contest was going. There were fights to the death or so near death it was necessary to destroy the bird. If the injuries of some birds were treatable they got put in the crate and I assume they got treated when the owner got home. If one bird was so obviously stronger than his opponent the owner pulled the weaker bird before it got too messed up.

It seemed pretty obvious to me they had some sort of a rating system that matched the tougher birds with each other. Towards the end of the night there was lots of "heavyweight" action and many birds getting destroyed.

I never thought much about this kind of stuff before but it seemed like some of these cocks were bred to fight. They were unbelievably aggressive without any provocation, at least from a newcomers point of view.


----------



## Tim Lynam (Jun 12, 2009)

Hey Lee,

With all due respect, do you think it is wise to have a Google search on this subject (fighting animals) bring people to this board?

Please, quit it.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Tim Lynam said:


> Hey Lee,
> 
> With all due respect, do you think it is wise to have a Google search on this subject (fighting animals) bring people to this board?
> 
> Please, quit it.


We covered points of view about this subject on another thread. I don't endorse this. I just wanted to see it as a cultural event in a Latin America country where it's illegal but accepted. Some people on the other thread were curious about how I felt after attending this event.

They still kill cows and pigs here the old fashioned way. They hang them alive by the hind legs in the rafters of the barn across the street. Then they cut their throats and slit the vein. It kind of makes you want to be a vegetarian. I think that's cruel too.

Any Google search that lands here will show a variety of opinions the subject, both pro and con, about me attending this cock fight.

I don't see any issue with that.


----------



## Kristen Cabe (Mar 27, 2006)

I agree. 

I realize it's all cultural differences and whatnot, but does a discussion about it really belong here? Animal abuse is animal abuse, whether it's illegal in a particular part of the world or not.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Kristen Cabe said:


> I agree.
> 
> I realize it's all cultural differences and whatnot, but does a discussion about it really belong here? Animal abuse is animal abuse, whether it's illegal in a particular part of the world or not.


Isn't that a contradiction? Does it matter where animal abuse is discussed?


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

Kristen Cabe said:


> I agree.
> 
> I realize it's all cultural differences and whatnot, but does a discussion about it really belong here? Animal abuse is animal abuse, whether it's illegal in a particular part of the world or not.


Some people would think this site is dedicated to a type of animal abuse.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Gerry Grimwood said:


> Some people would think this site is dedicated to a type of animal abuse.


:lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

One who thoroughly reads will understand what events happened and that this site IS NOT dedicated to animal abuse or any type of animal fighting, unless it's a shit bag on the street or decoy on the trial field.

There will always be people who don't read all of it or get the full story and jump to conclusions, it's life! 

Let others say as they say, HELL everyone does on this board anyway!  Lee you did nothing wrong and I've always wanted to go to one myself, just one time to see all the same things people have been questioning or are afraid to ask themselves. 

Now what about this fire water?


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Jody Butler said:


> One who thoroughly reads will understand what events happened and that this site IS NOT dedicated to animal abuse or any type of animal fighting, unless it's a shit bag on the street or decoy on the trial field.
> 
> There will always be people who don't read all of it or get the full story and jump to conclusions, it's life!
> 
> ...


I understand the issue of animal abuse raises passions. But I think it's a real STRETCH to say anything I said affects the forum in general.


----------



## David Ruby (Jul 21, 2009)

Tim Lynam said:


> Hey Lee,
> 
> With all due respect, do you think it is wise to have a Google search on this subject (fighting animals) bring people to this board?
> 
> Please, quit it.


I respect your opinion, however I think it is a slippery slope to ask somebody to censor themselves. Lee is not advocating this, people who come to this board interested in fighting animals are going to be both disappointed and likely shut down pretty quick (the moderators seem pretty good about that), and it's painfully obvious that the site neither advocates nor promotes this sort of stuff. I realize animal fighting a/o cruelty are hot topics, however I think the freedom to speak of such things (not animal fighting, but sensitive topics in general), particularly when it's not in a glamorous fashion (this isn't), is something I'd be remiss to give up just as a general rule. Additionally, I do not think Lee's casual unsupportive observations on cockfights in the Philippines are going to draw much if any traffic that wouldn't be coming otherwise.

-Cheers


----------



## Kristen Cabe (Mar 27, 2006)

> I think the freedom to speak of such things (not animal fighting, but sensitive topics in general), particularly when it's not in a glamorous fashion (this isn't), is something I'd be remiss to give up just as a general rule.


Freedom of speech aside, how is boasting about making money and getting drunk at an event where animals are pitted against each other and often killed in the process, not speaking of it in a glamorous fashion? 

I still don't think cockfighting is a subject that should be discussed on this board.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Kristen Cabe said:


> Freedom of speech aside, how is boasting about making money and getting drunk at an event where animals are pitted against each other and often killed in the process, not speaking of it in a glamorous fashion?
> 
> I still don't think cockfighting is a subject that should be discussed on this board.


Would you prefer I lost money? \\/\\/ Did I say I got drunk? Don't think so!


----------



## kristin tresidder (Oct 23, 2008)

Gerry Grimwood said:


> Some people would think this site is dedicated to a type of animal abuse.


 
isn't that the truth. get some of these internet expert and purely positive trainers started on prong collars or e-collars in dog training. public perception will soon be that the use of these training tools in and of itself is cruelty to animals. hell, prong collars are already illegal in certain parts of the world. one person's practicality or sport can easily be another's cruelty...


----------



## David Ruby (Jul 21, 2009)

Kristen Cabe said:


> Freedom of speech aside, how is boasting about making money and getting drunk at an event where animals are pitted against each other and often killed in the process, not speaking of it in a glamorous fashion?


I guess I see it as him straddling Western culture and the Latino culture without becoming a social pariah. I don't see it as glamorous or exploitative because for one, there was very little graphic detail, and for another he's both implied and outright stated that he doesn't endorse it and it would probably be the last time he attended one. My opinion might be different if he'd gone into great depth of the events and went on about how awesome it was and had pics & video and presented it as an endorsement. I viewed it more of a sociological thing; not dog-related, but no less off-topic than a lot of what's in the Canine Lounge off-topic section of the board. It doesn't mean I am right, just how I perceive it.



> I still don't think cockfighting is a subject that should be discussed on this board.


I can certainly respect that.

-Cheers


----------



## Al Curbow (Mar 27, 2006)

The Latino culture enjoys dogfights also, curious when you'll be attending that event? 

Sounds like it was an awesome time! Any pictures? Make sure you get video of the dogfighting! That'll be way to cool too!!!!!!


----------



## Bob Solimini (Aug 10, 2008)

I like Chickens.. They taste like... Well Chicken!


----------



## Bob Solimini (Aug 10, 2008)

sorry couldnt resist


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Some would say it is cruel not to let them fight. Besides which, unless you are a vegetarian, if you have ever seen how they treat chickens going to slaughter, cock fighting is nothing.

Look at backtieing a dog and cracking a whip at it. Like Gerry said, it is a matter of opinion what is abuse.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Al Curbow said:


> The Latino culture enjoys dogfights also, curious when you'll be attending that event?
> 
> Sounds like it was an awesome time! Any pictures? Make sure you get video of the dogfighting! That'll be way to cool too!!!!!!


Never heard about dogfights, Al. Maybe that is a cultural event in Mexico but not here in Costa Rica. If I remember correctly Al you are of Latino Mexican decent.

I have no photos and if I did I would not post them.

I draw the line, Al at chickens.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> Some would say it is cruel not to let them fight. Besides which, unless you are a vegetarian, if you have ever seen how they treat chickens going to slaughter, cock fighting is nothing.
> 
> Look at backtieing a dog and cracking a whip at it. Like Gerry said, it is a matter of opinion what is abuse.


At least one cock wins to fight another day and maybe get bred for the new generation of fighters.


----------



## Al Curbow (Mar 27, 2006)

Yes, I immigrated here from Mexico in the early 90's, i had to get away from all the roosters making such a racket all the time. As soon as i figured out everything was free i never left, VIVA AMERICA!!!!


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Al Curbow said:


> Yes, I immigrated here from Mexico in the early 90's, i had to get away from all the roosters making such a racket all the time. As soon as i figured out everything was free i never left, VIVA AMERICA!!!!


 Was that because they couldn't wait for the next weekend combatir (sp)?


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

It is just hard for me to give a **** about a chicken that is gonna be dinner anyway.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

So, Al, as a mexican, can you help me with some spanish shit ?? I see a lot of mexicans down here, but I swear, they are not speaking spanish.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> Never heard about dogfights, Al. Maybe that is a cultural event in Mexico but not here in Costa Rica. If I remember correctly, Al, you are of Latino Mexican decent.
> 
> I have no photos and if I did I would not post them.
> 
> I draw the line, Al, at chickens.


----------



## Drew Peirce (Nov 16, 2006)

I guess thats the beauty of cockfighting, it satisfies man's primal lust for bloodsport, with animals that are basically expendable.


----------



## Al Curbow (Mar 27, 2006)

Dogs are expendable too. I'll find and post some cool video later!

Jeff,
Isn't it enough that i renamed your dog for you? Anzicun after a not so well known but brave Mayan warrior!


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Lmfao !!!!!


----------

